#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  *ninja slips back in*

## Arcus

Hey guys, its' been a long time and I just wanted to say hi.

I don't remember if anyone remembers me, but I've been thinking about this place recently and missed everyone. So wanted to stop by, life has gotten very chaotic, but I think I might try to stay around.

I hope everyone is doing good and having fun. This has always been a fun and crazy place to be.

----------


## Sabes

Hi Arcus!
Welcome back! I'm Sabes. I'm new here but it's nice to meet you. 
I hope you stay a while longer  ::):

----------


## Arcus

Nice to meet you Sabes  ::>:  I hope you are enjoying this insane place to far. After I first joined, it became like a second home to me. 

Also I really like your avatar

----------


## Sabes

I am enjoying it a bit so far. I'm not sure if it's the place for me yet, but time shall tell!
I actually used to have a different rp site that felt like home to me. I was trying to come back to it this year, but the site shut down in 2020. So that's why I'm here, I guess!

Thanks! This avatar doesn't belong to me, but I do draw and make avatars. If you're interested, I can probably make you something.

----------


## Arcus

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that, losing sites that mean a lot to you is always hard  ::<: 
I'm glad you are enjoying this place so far though  ::>: 
And thanks for the offer, however I draw as well. So I am debating drawing an updated version of the cookie knight (what my avatar and signature are called.) I've grown attached to this take on my ninja and want to see what I can do with him

----------


## Sabes

Yeah, it was really devastating. I lost a lot of really good stories and deep connections when I lost that site... :( Hopefully I can make some new ones on this one though!


Oh cool! It's nice to see a fellow artist! Cookie Knight? That's funny! Is that a rocket launcher?

----------


## Arcus

If you do, I'll look forward to reading them! Love a good story!

Hehe, thanks, it started out because a friend being silly and turned into a thing. It's a hot water bazooka if I remember correctly, he also has his rock candy sword and a trusty devils' food hound

----------


## Sabes

Oh fun! I wonder if i should just write stories and post them here somehow...I know I definitely have a lot to write about, and I can even bring back the old stories!

Haha, that's great! How creative. What if it was hot milk? Cuz, milk and cookies? And I feel like there could be a pun with Angel Fruit Cake but I'm not sure where...

----------


## Arcus

You certainly could! I believe there is a place for posting your writings in the Creative corner.

I think it was hot water to go with a world a friend of mine created  :XD:  But honestly. I really like the idea of it being hot milk or hot chocolate and there is definitely an angel food cake joke in there somewhere.

----------


## Sabes

OH that's amazing! I ought to take advantage of that!

hahah xD

----------


## Arcus

https://role-player.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=70 - here is the writing section if you want to take a look at it, they also have an area for putting your art too in the creative corner

I feel like there should be an Iced black forest just caked with danger

----------


## Sabes

Thanks!

.0. Oh and the ice is actually icing

----------


## Arcus

yyyyeeessssssssss

----------


## Sabes

:.-.:

----------


## Omac

Hello I am also new and have no idea who you are.

----------


## Sabes

*Pogs*
But you joined in 2012?

----------


## Arcus

OMAC! Good to see you!

Sorry for the confusion Sabes, their an old friend

----------


## Omac

It's nice to see you again Arcus!

----------


## Sabes

Oh! Sarcastic humor, I get it now! I'm beyond gullible.  :XD: 
It's nice to see old friends meet again. I'll leave you be  ::):

----------


## SUKONE-P

> Hey guys, its' been a long time and I just wanted to say hi.
> 
> I don't remember if anyone remembers me, but I've been thinking about this place recently and missed everyone. So wanted to stop by, life has gotten very chaotic, but I think I might try to stay around.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good and having fun. This has always been a fun and crazy place to be.


Hey there! Welcome back, i suppose! I'm new here and I'm actually gettin' quite fond of it . . . 

Even though we haven't met, I'd love to get know more people on this site! So, when i saw this . . . i thought i'd pop in and say hello! (´,,>ω<,,`)

----------


## Enigma

Welcome back Arcus! Hope we keep you involved again for a long time to come.

----------


## Arcus

Its' nice to see you too!  ::D: 

Sales you don't have to disappear, but hope you keep having fun here

Nice to meet you Suke, I'm glad you are having fun so far.

Thanks enigma, it's good to be back

----------


## Sabes

Oh yay! It is very fun here!
*starts handing out drinks*
It's like a party!

----------


## Arcus

Yyyaaayyyyy, party! *sets out snacks*

----------


## Sabes

OH my gosh, Fritolay Cheese Fix Munchies are my favorite! Honestly, anything orange is my favorite!
*starts scarfing down the snack bowls*
How ya been? What's new? Anything exciting lately?

----------


## SUKONE-P

> Its' nice to see you too! 
> 
> Sales you don't have to disappear, but hope you keep having fun here
> 
> Nice to meet you Suke, I'm glad you are having fun so far.
> 
> Thanks enigma, it's good to be back


Suke . . . Suke! I've never had someone try to give me a nickname with 'Sukone'. Since, i never figured out how you could.

----------


## Arcus

Well, work has actually been quite interesting this week. Other than that, it is my dragons' birthday and I'm waiting for her present to come in. So I can spoil her

 :XD:  Ya, sorry, hope you don't mind. I sometimes give random nicknames to people

----------


## Sabes

> Suke . . . Suke! I've never had someone try to give me a nickname with 'Sukone'. Since, i never figured out how you could.


I'm personally vibing with "Sales" x,D
Also, Suke sounds like Sukie from Avatar and i fluffing love that chick. She's fluffing adorable. You know, Sokka's gf? Yeah.


 @Arcus; Dragons? Like Egg Cave Dragons, or like bearded dragon? I love spoiling pets! I just gave my chickens scrambled eggs and milk this morning!

I love it when people give nicknames! I'm always waiting for good nicknames but I seem to be the only one giving them out to my friends (so I ended up nicknaming myself Sabes, which is short for Saberstripe). Like you could be The Legend of Arcus, like the Arceus Pokemon game coming out this month.

----------


## Arcus

bearded dragon  ::):  she is my baby girl

 :XD:  ya, I like nicknames too

----------


## Sabes

oh cool! what's her name?

----------


## Arcus

Mavis

----------


## Sabes

oh thats a great name

----------


## Icedream

> Hey guys, its' been a long time and I just wanted to say hi.
> 
> I don't remember if anyone remembers me, but I've been thinking about this place recently and missed everyone. So wanted to stop by, life has gotten very chaotic, but I think I might try to stay around.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good and having fun. This has always been a fun and crazy place to be.


Arcus! It's been a long time! I've changed my username a couple of times, but you know me as hatter.

----------


## InfraredHero

Welcome back!

----------


## Arcus

> Arcus! It's been a long time! I've changed my username a couple of times, but you know me as hatter.


Oh hey! Hi Hatter, been a while. How you doing?

Hi Infra, thanks  ::>:  Excited about being back

----------

